# Save on Energy coupons Exp Dec/2011



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by BillD View Post
> If this is a CFL, you can get them at Home Depot for less than $2 each, if you get the 6 pack and use the coupon from Enersave.
> If anyone have the Save on Energy coupon booklet handy and not using some coupons I would be grateful for thier left over coupons they have not used. I'm in need of the weatherstripping coupons and would greatly appreciate if I can get 2 of them as the place is chilly and the drafts are from the door and windows on the old house.


If you live in an apt or condo or you recently redid the seals in your home I'd love save some money on fixing up the house which is really over due on the fix ups all over. Any coupons would help perticually the weather stripping ones as it's like a seef in here.

Thanks in advance. Closer to 404 & Steeles/Fairview Mall the better.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

you can download coupons here https://www.saveonenergy.ca/Consumer/Programs/Instant-Rebates/Downloadable-COUPONS.aspx


----------

